# 12V Lichtmaschine mit E-Motor antreiben



## olitheis (1 September 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das hier hin gehört, aber ich versuchs einfach mal:
Ein Freund von mir hat vor, eine Lichtmaschine zwecks 12V Autobatterie Ladung mit einem 230V Wechselstrommotor anzutreiben. Ich habe versucht, ihm die Unsinnigkeit seines Vorhabens zu erläutern, aber er erklärt mir das so: Wenn er Musik hört im Stand über längere Zeit auf einer feier z.B. (ohne Motor/Lima Speisung) wird natürlich die Batterie leer werden. Er befürchtet dann in dem Fall (Musik+Laden) einen sehr hohen Ladestrom, den er nur mirt einem teueren 230vac Ladegerät/-regler (>30A?) aufbringen kann. 
Meine Frage wäre jetzt: kann mir jeman sagen, wie hoch so ein Ladestrom werden kann, der benötigt wird, um die Autobatterie zu laden? 
Und vor allem: Er möchte als Antrieb einen 500W Motor verwenden. Ist der stark genug, wenn ständig >10A benötigt werden???
Ich weiß, es hört sich alles etas komisch an, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mich/uns auf den richtigen Weg bringen...
Danke
Oli


----------



## Perfektionist (1 September 2008)

vor zwanzig Jahren wusste ich noch auswendig, wie viel Strom so eine Lichtmaschine macht - heute darf ich Dich einfach bitten, mal auf das Typenschild der Lichtmaschine zu schauen oder mal zu googeln oder bei Wiki mal reinzuschaun. Aber die Größenordnung von 500W hört sich schonmal nicht schlecht an ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 September 2008)

olitheis schrieb:


> Er befürchtet dann in dem Fall (Musik+Laden) einen sehr hohen Ladestrom, den er nur mirt einem teueren 230vac Ladegerät/-regler (>30A?) aufbringen kann.


 
Was kostet denn ein 500W Motor (halte ich auch erstmal für ausreichend), eine Lichtmaschine und der zusätzlich benötigte mechanische Drum-herum ? Ich kann mir absolut nicht vorstellen, dass das billiger ist als Ladegerät, das eigentlich keinen besonderen Schnick-Schnack benötigt.

Der Ladestrom einer Autobatterie ist abhängig von dem Entladungs-Zustand und der Lade-Spannung. Hier sind 1A genauso möglich wie 35A.

Gruß
LL


----------



## edison (1 September 2008)

Die Lichtmaschinen-Motor Lösung hat zumindest eine geringere Restwelligkeit, da Drehstrom mit B6C Gleichrichtung.
Dann gäbe es eine geringere Brummspannung beim Laden.
Aber sicherlich ist in dem Fahrzeug auch schon ein fetter Kondensator verbaut, der dem entgegenwirkt.
Außerdem soll doch auch geladen werden, wenn die Feier schon vorbei ist - oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?

Einen herkömmlichen Starterakku mit derartigen Lade/Entladezyklen zu beanspruchen geht arg auf die Lebensdauer - das mögen Die garnicht

Also lieber mit geringeren Strömen schon während der Benutzung arbeiten.

Wenn beim Musikören der Verbrauch kompensiert werden soll:
Ein geregeltes 13,8V Netzteil mit 10A liegt sicherlich weit unter der Motorbastellösung und hätte einen erheblich höheren Wirkungsgrad und kaum Brummspannung
Leider feht dann dabei der Coolnessfaktor


----------



## olitheis (1 September 2008)

Also das mit dem Coolnessfaktor ist natürlich nicht zu verachten. Aber ich denke, die Lösung mit dem geregelten Netzteil klingt am plausibelsten. 
D.h., er benötigt z.B. nur ein 10A Netzteil. Damit kann er dann während der Feier die Batterie unterstützen und ggf. nachladen, korrekt? Oder wird hier noch ein Laderegler oder ähnliches benötigt, um den Ladestrom zu begrenzen...
Dazu kommt jetzt auch noch Stufe 2:
Die Musikanlage soll in einem Anhänger installiert werden. Und auf der Fahrt zur Feier soll die Verbraucherbatterie dann schon mal aufgeladen werden. Er sprach da von dem Dauerplus in der Anhängerkupplung oder so.
Wie kann sollte man denn das alles unter einen Hut bringen?
Vielen Dank an euch
Oli


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 September 2008)

... das ist ja eine ganz andere Geschichte ...

Einen Dauer-Plus vom PKZ hättest du m.W. auf einer 12-poligen-Anhängersteckdose mit drauf. Das wre dann nicht so das Thema ... problematisch könnte es für die Lichtmaschine des PKW werden, da diese eventuell nicht den Strom für den Betrieb des PKW (Zündung, Licht, Batterie-Ladung etc.) liefern kann und auch noch die halbvolle Anhänger-Batterie laden. Es gibt aber "verstärkte" Lichtmaschinen. Dann wäre "nur noch" der Ladestrom und der Leitungs-Querschnitt zur Zweit-Batterie das Thema. Da müßtest du die dann etwas einfallen lassen ... Außerdem solltest du mittels Diode verhindern, dass die PKW-Batterie vom Anhänger entladen wird ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (2 September 2008)

Hallo,


Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Außerdem solltest du mittels Diode verhindern, dass die PKW-Batterie vom Anhänger entladen wird ...



Dann wird der Akku im Anhänger aber auch nicht von der Lichtmaschine geladen - ausser die Verkabelung wird so gemacht, dass beide Akkus direkt an der Lichtmaschine angeschlossen sind und sich gegenseitig nicht speisen dürfen.
Üblicherweise werden bei Zweitakkus im KFZ einfach Trennrelais verwendet, die nur eingeschaltet sind wenn der Lichtmaschine Strom liefert.

Liefert die Lichtmaschine zu wenig Strom, so bricht die Bordspannung zusammen und die Akkus werden nicht mehr geladen bzw. liefern sogar noch den benötigten Strom für die Verbraucher, den die Lichtmaschine nicht schafft.

Heutige KFZ haben relativ grosse Lichtmaschinen. 90A, 120A oder sogar 150A sind keine Seltenheit mehr. Wenn so ein Monster drin ist und eine fette Anlage zieht Strom ohne Ende ist ein 500W Motor schnell mal etwas überfordert.

Ein anständiges Ladegerät oder Festspannungsnetzteil ist hier die sinnvollere Alternative. Einen grossen Akku über die Dauerstromversorgung der Anhängersteckdose zu laden ist keine gute Idee. Die Ladeströme können (besonders wenn Hinten noch Verbraucher mitlaufen) zu groß sein, ausserdem wird tatsächlich im Stand der Starterakku des KFZ entladen.

Nunja... eine witzige Idee ist das mit der elektrisch angetriebenen Lichtmaschine ja schon - sinnvoll nicht 

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Solaris (2 September 2008)

Der Querschnitt der Leitung zum Anhänger und deren Absicherung würde eine normale Ladung wie bei dem Fahrzeug-Akku unmöglich machen. Der Ladestrom wird normalerweise nicht geregelt sondern nur die Ladeschlußspannung des Akkus. Bei den meisten PKW's sind keine Sicherungen zwischen Lichtmaschine und Akku vorhanden, das Verbindungskabel hat oft 6mm² oder mehr. Zur Anhängersteckdose liegt höchstens 2,5mm². Der Strom zum Anhänger-Akku müßte also geregelt werden, dieser Aufwand ist nicht zu vernachlässigen. Eine vorbereitende Ladung mit einem vernünftigen Ladegerät ist daher einfacher und sicherer. 

Für unterwegs bietet sich doch ein kleines Notstromaggregat an, die haben meist sogar noch einen 12V-Ausgang, damit könnte man auch einen Akku nachladen und man hat gleichzeitig 230V~ zur Verfügung. Mittlerweile gibts diese Aggregate schon asiatisch preiswert. Wenn man 230V~ immer zur Verfügung hat dann ist wohl ein gutes Ladegerät die preiswerteste Alternative.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (2 September 2008)

Hallo,


Solaris schrieb:


> Zur Anhängersteckdose liegt höchstens 2,5mm². Der Strom zum Anhänger-Akku müßte also geregelt werden



der Strom wird durch den zu hohen Leitungswiderstand, den Innenwiderstand der Akkus und der Spannung geregelt. Wenn da tatsächlich nur 2,5² verlegt sind, klappt das Laden nicht - zu wenig Ladestrom. Wahrscheinlich würde die Sicherung fliegen. Hier hilft also keine Stromregelung (das macht beim Bleiakku die Ladespannung und der Innenwiderstand des Akkus), sondern eine potentere Verkabelung.

Übrigens werden bei Wohnwagen die Akkus durchaus über diese Leitung geladen. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, wie gut oder schlecht das in der Praxis funktioniert. Ich hab aber schön öfter bei Bekannten erlebt, dass der Starterakku vom Kühlschrank leer gesaugt wurde.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## argv_user (2 September 2008)

Um die Entladung der Starterbatterie zu verhindern gibt es Trennrelais.

Die wenigsten Ladegeräte haben mehr Querschnitt als 2,5 qmm
als Batterieleitung. 10A Ladestrom sollten da kein Problem darstellen.


Für den Musikbetrieb im Anhänger würde ich einfach die Verbindung
zum KFZ trennen (Stecker raus) und den Anhänger samt Batterie mit
einem eigenen Ladegerät versorgen. Eventuell braucht dann die Entnahmeseite noch ein 50Hz-Filter, damit die Musik nicht brummt.

Die Lösung mit LIMA und E-Motor funktioniert bestimmt auch, allerdings
produziert die Mechanik Lärm und braucht Platz....


----------



## Ralle (2 September 2008)

Während der Fahrt könnte ja ein Propeller den 500W-Motor antreiben, das sorgt für eine absolut zuverlässige Entkopplung.


----------



## vollmi (2 September 2008)

DELTALOGIC Support schrieb:


> Übrigens werden bei Wohnwagen die Akkus durchaus über diese Leitung geladen. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, wie gut oder schlecht das in der Praxis funktioniert. Ich hab aber schön öfter bei Bekannten erlebt, dass der Starterakku vom Kühlschrank leer gesaugt wurde.



Das geht sehr gut. Nur wird da noch ein Laderegler im Anhänger verwendet der den Strom der über die Anhängerdose geht begrenzt und so die Batterie läd. Und da zieht sich im Normalfall auch nur der Kühlschrank etwas Strom.

Und ein 10 A Ladegerät ausm Baumarkt reicht völlig um die Batterie wärend des HiFi genusses geladen zu halten. Einzelne Spitzen federt die Batterie ab aber den Grundstrom kann das Ladegerät gut liefern. Wenn der Freund nicht gerade an eine Teilnahme an einem DB Drag über mehrere Stunden denkt


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (2 September 2008)

Hallo,


vollmi schrieb:


> Und ein 10 A Ladegerät ausm Baumarkt reicht völlig um die Batterie wärend des HiFi genusses geladen zu halten.



Bitte nicht! Die Dinger haben normalerweise eine viel zu hohe Ladespannung. Damit kocht man den Akku, wenn man ihn nach Erreichen der Ladeschlussspannung nicht abklemmt (also gerade beim Erhaltungsladen wie hier für den Akku tödlich). Wenn dann entweder ein anständiges Netzteil aus dem Wohnmobilbereich, oder ein 13,8V Festspannungsnetzteil.

Ob 10A Ladestrom reichen ist fraglich. Das sind "nur" ca. 130W. Ein Radio, DVD Player - womöglich mit Monitor und ein paar Verstärker bringen ganz schnell mehr Grundlast - ohne dass man richtig aufdreht. Hängt natürlich ganz stark von der Anlage ab.

Übrigens frisst so ein kleiner Absorber Kühlschrank im Wohnwagen auch schnell seine 10A (also etwas über 100W). Beim seltenen Kompressorkühlschrank ist das wesentlich weniger.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Solaris (2 September 2008)

DELTALOGIC Support schrieb:


> der Strom wird durch den zu hohen Leitungswiderstand, den Innenwiderstand der Akkus und der Spannung geregelt.



Flammen schlugen aus der Karosse...:sm18:


----------



## vollmi (2 September 2008)

DELTALOGIC Support schrieb:


> Übrigens frisst so ein kleiner Absorber Kühlschrank im Wohnwagen auch schnell seine 10A (also etwas über 100W). Beim seltenen Kompressorkühlschrank ist das wesentlich weniger.



Ich hab halt nur einen Waeco Kompressor. der zieht sich sporadisch maximal 70 Watt. Den Durchschnitt hab ich nie ausgerechnet. Aber mehr als 6A habe ich nie gemessen. Soviel zum Anhänger.

Und zum Sound
Selbst wenn die 10 A des Ladegerätes nicht ausreicht die Batterie geladen zu halten, verlängert sich die Zeit doch enorm?

mfG René


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (2 September 2008)

Hallo,


Solaris schrieb:


> Flammen schlugen aus der Karosse...:sm18:


Man könnte auch sagen, die Leitung ist die Sicherung. Aber mal ernsthaft, so hoch dass die Leitung ernsthaft heiß wird, wird der Strom nicht. I.d.R. ist die Spannungsdifferenz zwischen den beiden Akkus bzw. dem hinteren Akku und der Lichtmaschine nicht groß genug, ausserdem sollte die Leitung eigentlich abgesichert sein.



vollmi schrieb:


> Ich hab halt nur einen Waeco Kompressor. der zieht sich sporadisch maximal 70 Watt. Den Durchschnitt hab ich nie ausgerechnet.


Im Schnitt sehr viel weniger. Die Dinger sind recht sparsam. Ein Absorber ist da eine andere Baustelle. Das ist die unter den gängigen Kühlschrankarten die inefizienteste. Hat dafür den Vorteil, dass auch Gas verwendet werden kann.



vollmi schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die 10 A des Ladegerätes nicht ausreicht die Batterie geladen zu halten, verlängert sich die Zeit doch enorm?


Die 10A kann man einfach vom durchschnittlichen Verbrauch der Anlage abziehen. Was dann noch übrig bleibt ist der Strom, der dem Akku entnommen wird.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## MSB (2 September 2008)

Ich hätte ja irgendwie einen (ganz) anderen Vorschlag:
Schmeiß die 12V Verstärker raus,
kauf dir bei Ebay einen gebrauchten PA Verstärker,
z.B. Dynacord / Peavey / Camco oder sowas in der Richtung,
unterwegs versorgst du das so:
http://www.pearl.de/a-PE5288-5440.shtml
und auf Feier kannst du das ganze ja dann Problemlos an ne Steckdose hängen, und gut is,
und der CD-Player im Radio brauch ja nun nicht wirklich nennenswert Strom ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## TommyG (3 September 2008)

Ich

hatte bis vor kurzem 1000W im Wagen. Spitzenströme von ~25A konnte ich an einer Anzeige sehen, das war schon übel laut. Standard sind so 5- 8 A gewesen. Hold dir nen ~20A Ladegerät, bau dir nen Längsregler mit ~ 14V Begrenzung und trnn das ganze mit ner Schottky Diode ( 0,3V) vom Boardnetz. Für normale Feten wird das dicke reichen, außer DB- Drag- Parties...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 September 2008)

Hallo Tom,
bei 1000Watt hast aber nicht voll aufgedreht, oder....? P = U x I = 12V x 25A = 300W. Oder anders bei 1000Watt ~ 83A.
Ich hatte mal PA Anlagen vermietet, für eine Bassbox hatte mann 2 x 15" Speaker mit jeweils 200Watt, mit einer richtigen Endstufe. Damit konnte mann ein paar Hundert leute beschallen und das in großen Festzelten. Jetzt stelle ich mir das gerade in deinen Auto vor.
Ich denke deine Typenschilder sind gefälscht....

schönen Morgen noch


----------



## kiestumpe (4 September 2008)

Was ich nicht verstehe, wo bekommt er die 230V überhaupt her?
 Ich dachte das Auto steht irgendwo in der  Pampa...


----------



## MSB (4 September 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> bei 1000Watt hast aber nicht voll aufgedreht, oder....? P = U x I = 12V x 25A = 300W. Oder anders bei 1000Watt ~ 83A.
> Ich hatte mal PA Anlagen vermietet, für eine Bassbox hatte mann 2 x 15" Speaker mit jeweils 200Watt, mit einer richtigen Endstufe. Damit konnte mann ein paar Hundert leute beschallen und das in großen Festzelten. Jetzt stelle ich mir das gerade in deinen Auto vor.
> Ich denke deine Typenschilder sind gefälscht....
> ...



Rechnerisch hast du sicherlich recht,
aber du sprichst einmal von 200W "echter" Sinusleistung,
und auf der anderen Seite von 1000W vermutlich Spitzenleistung für wenige ms.
Insofern ist das effektiv vermutlich gar nicht soooo weit auseinander.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 September 2008)

...ja meinte echte Sinusleistung. Wenn ich mit den Auto Bergab fahre brauche ich ja auch weniger Benzin. Das ist aber nicht der durchschnittsverbrauch, weil ich muss ja ersteinmal auf den Berg rauf kommen....

Es ist immer alles auslegungssache, viele Leute betrügen sich einfach selber....


----------



## olitheis (26 September 2008)

Hallo,
es war eigentlich so angedacht (mit 2 Optionen):
*1. alles über die 2. Batterie im Anänger*
die Zusatzbatterie im Anhänger soll komplett die Anlage versorgen, dazu sollte es halt möglich sein, auf dem Weg zu Party (während der Fahrt) diese Batterie vorzuladen.

*2. die 2. Batterie währen der Party unterstützen (LIMA<-->Elektromotor)*
währen die Anlage läuft (und eine 230V Steckdose vorhanden ist) soll über die eletrisch angetriebene Lichtmaschine die Zusatzbatterie unterstützt bzw. nachgeladen werden. Die Lösung mit dem 20A Netzteil finde ich persönlich etwas eleganter (mal den Fun-Faktor außer acht gelassen). Kann jemand von euch ein Netzteil oder Ladegerät hierzu empfehlen und welches Zubehör ich da noch brauche.

Gibt es vielleicht sogar eine Lösung, in der ich Variante 1. und 2. "koppeln" kann?
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## vollmi (26 September 2008)

Viel spass

https://www.svb.de/html/Ladegeraete-Sterling.html


----------

